# looking for a plowing job in CT



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

hi my name is chris i am 20 yrs old and i am looking to plow for some one i have 5yrs plowing experience doing driveways and commercial lots any one lookin for a driver let me know 
thanks chris


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Where are you in CT?


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

i live in waterbury


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Probably too far for you, but I think Butler construction was advertising on either the monster board or careerbuilder website.....I think it's in Windsor Ct.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Give me a call 203 410-6065 Tony


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

whens the best time to get ahold of u


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

We need GOOD help 203X881X9419 Bill :waving: We r in sothbury/oxford (All new equipmnt for ya too)


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

*planet*

youguys are in oxford right by the air port arn't you


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, Please come and talk.:waving:


----------

